

Complex Systems:Is America Heading Towards Collapse of Current Political System? - alexpatton
http://ozeanmedia.com/political-consulting/is-americas-two-party-system-heading-towards-collapse/

======
PaulHoule
One of the odd things about our political system is that when things go to
hell people stick to what they know. For instance, when the lid blew off over
Vietnam, Nixon got elected, twice.

The great thing about partisan bickering is it makes people more partisan.
Lawrence Lessig learned the hard way that you can't get Democrats to vote for
good Republicans or vice versa since voting for the other party feels like
putting your hand in a toilet.

The worse the two parties get, the harder it is for third parties to get a
foothold since if you vote for the green the cop is going to win...

------
RRRA
Cause or consequence...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7tWHJfhiyo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7tWHJfhiyo)

